
At last, the fix no one asked for: Portable home directories merged into systemd - GordonS
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/03/major_change_to_linux_home_directories_merged_into_systemd/
======
nickik
I think its a nice feature and totally optional. I long thought that a feature
like that is useful. Generally I see no reason why user information should be
stretched all over the system.

Its totally clear that this is not the right tool for all situations, but it
is a nice tool.

Now, maybe it should be packed separately but I don't really care if it is
there if I don't use it.

------
cmurf
Steve Jobs (paraphrased): The customer doesn't know what they want, until
we've shown them.

homed isn't intended for servers or cloud, or computers with many users. It's
main use case is a laptop with one, to a few, users. It's not a default user
home manager, and that would need some integration by desktop environments to
e.g. authenticate and unlock using existing graphical login.

~~~
apostacy
> Steve Jobs (paraphrased): The customer doesn't know what they want, until
> we've shown them.

Systemd aside, I really dislike the whole "Henry Ford said users would want a
faster horse"

Can we please stop trotting this platitude out every time a controversial new
change is made?

This narrative is just an excuse for pigheadedness by developers.

It can be boiled down to "ignore user complaints, plow ahead with change
anyway".

Many of the biggest failures were made by people who thought they were the
next Steve Jobs.

Steve Jobs himself nearly bankrupted Apple by insisting on giving users a
computer without a fan, even though nobody asked for that or wanted it.[1]

I am convinced that the majority of people who say they are ignoring customers
desires are actually wrong, and that we just have a survival bias.

[1]:
[http://www.vectronicsappleworld.com/archives/appleii/0002.ph...](http://www.vectronicsappleworld.com/archives/appleii/0002.php)

------
soyahdontlikit
Who says every project has to take industry trends into consideration?

An LFS build pipeline stamping out a Linux distro of arbitrary spec isn’t
going to be that hard to get going for a hardcore cloud user, the sort of
person that is crazy bothered by attention given to grandpas desktop-centric
way of computing.

